# Air Flow From Heat Ducts



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

We have a problem with almost no air comming from the vents in the bedroom on our 29FBH. Dealer said there is nothing they can do as it is a design problem. The air has to make two 90 degree turns and this slows it down. If that is so then every other Outback FW should have this problem. What about it? Is this normal in an Outback FW?
Thanks,
Debbie K.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't speak for the 5'ers out there, but I know I have seen a thread or two on the subject. I believe part of the problem is caused by the flexible duct that Keystone uses to run up and under the master bedroom.

If you do a search on it, you might find some of the other threads.

Tim


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I can't speak for the 5'ers out there, but I know I have seen a thread or two on the subject. I believe part of the problem is caused by the flexible duct that Keystone uses to run up and under the master bedroom.
> 
> If you do a search on it, you might find some of the other threads.
> 
> ...


I dont' think ours is flexible. That may be the problem. Something may have been worked loose. The duct makes a 90 degree turn up just past the steps, then another 90 degree turn to run horizontally a couple of feet along the bedroom floor to the vent. I did do a search, but nothing seemed to pertain to this. I get all kinds of results for ac duct, but nonthing on heaters. Perhaps when I get more familiar with how this sight works I can find something.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I seem think there was a thread regardign crushed or disconnected ductwork.

I'll try a search!

Tim (squared)


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We have not really had that problem. There is less warm air coming out of the bedroom vent than the rear vents but it more than sufficent.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you can get an inspection mirror into one of the floor registers, you might be able to see if the duct is misaligned. I had a problem with the floor ducts in my 26RS this spring, where section of duct between the plenum and the main floor duct became misaligned. I removed the bottom, and made a short piece of duct to fill the gap.

Tim


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning, it is a pretty common problem, and not only on he Outbacks. Some have reworked their ducting in a way that helps, and placing magnetic covers/adjustable covers over the vents helps some. We plan to tear into ours one day and maybe rework it. We live in SD , you may need heat here every month of the year







. There is some info in the archives, it takes some time to get used to this search engine. I think most cases with the crushed duct applied to tt's.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Debbie,
There is less heat up front in mine also. In real cold wx I use a small electric heater set on low to help out in the front bedroom. I asked the dealer about it once and he said that all the 5ers were like that and there was nothing they could do.
Bob


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is alink to one of the other threads on this click here. I posted a link to my gallery in this thread. I had the same problem and the pictures show what my dealer did to fix the problem. I believe that the duct pictures are on page two in my gallery. There are couple of threads on this topic I will post more links if I find them. Good luck.

David.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So David, How did the dealer fix for this end up working out? A big improvement?


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

Campfire Squad said:


> Here is alink....[snapback]44906[/snapback]​


Thanks, David. You are a big help. My dealer also told me nothing could be done.







I can hardly wait to take this info to them.

Debbie K.


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

I just checked. Sure enough, mine has the same 4" duct. They sure didn't have a rocket scientist design this one







. I bet a 6" duct would do the trick (if there is such a thing. If so, that might be easier to install, otherwise, a fix like on David's FW will certainly work. OK, my dealer gets a call on Wednesday, I'll be Outbacking until then.

Thanks
Debbie K.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

As you can see in the pictures the original duct was very small causing a restriction, the duct work that the dealer fabricated is the same size as the rectangular duct in the rest of the camper. The air still has to travel around a couple of corners so it is still less air, but we saw a major increase in airflow in the front vent. My dealer told me that they had performed the same repair on other Outback 5'ers and didn't give me any trouble at all. I hope this helps.

David.


----------

